# Saying what up? From Nebraska!



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I agree with everything you said about summer especially the grass part. I hate it ahhah.


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

exactly! Just a few more months till it starts to cool down and then we'll have some snow lol oh and thanks for welcoming me haha


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Tomatoes are good during the summers in Nebraska. I haven't had a good one since leaving there...23 years ago. But last Sunday, July 24, 2011 was playing around in this :cheeky4:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Haha nice! Where is that at


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

About 1 hour away from my house


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow! That looks freaking fun, I'm jealous  I hope to shred it up at Winter Park this winter haha


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Where u live? I'm in no platte


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm from Gothenburg. We moved here about 6 years ago to start a Chinese restaurant but in 4 days I'm going to Lincoln for college haha what about you?


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Used to live in gothenburg, your lucky to b moving to Lincoln


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

haha thanks, In my opinion I've been here wayyy too long! College isn't going to be all easy though, I hate writing papers and studying....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^ahhh, you'll waste it here, dreaming about riding...might as well drop out now instead of wastin 4 long years on flat lands. At least go waste 4 years near a hill instead of being at the feed trough getting fat in the valentino's on 35th


----------

